# Changing my upper radiator hose 04 745li



## ingle494 (May 18, 2012)

I am new to the forum but I have been searching different items on the fest for the past year and they have all been very helpful. I am finally posting something because i really need the help of a more experienced fester. I recently had my 745 diagnosed at the dealer because of a check engine light and it came back that I needed new ccv's. They said that is what was causing the light to come on and the whistling sound under the hood. Also I needed to replace the upper radiator hose because it is leaking. Needless to say the repairs on both were out the roof for maybe $140 worth of parts. I ordered the parts needed and have already replaced both ccv's but I need to know how to reset the check engine light. Also to replace the upper rad hose should I drain all the coolant the standar way or remove the old hose, cover the belts and try to catch as much coolant in something before putting the new one on & cleaning the mess? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanx


----------

